# Glaubt Ihr an Gott?



## Muli (31 März 2006)

Hallo, mich würde mal interessieren, wie es um das religiöse Gefüge unserer Gesellschaft bestellt ist. Also starte ich hier mal eben eine Umfrage und hoffe auf Eure Beteiligung!

Also ich persönlich glaube ja nicht an Gott und der größte Beweis dafür sind Blitzableiter an Kirchen 

Aber eure Meinung würde mich trotzdem interessieren!

Greetz, Datt Muli!


----------



## Pikay (31 März 2006)

meiner meinung nach hilft gott denen, die sich selbst helfen...


----------



## Antibus (1 Apr. 2006)

> _Original von Pikay_
> meiner meinung nach hilft gott denen, die sich selbst helfen...


q

Das ist exakt meine Meinung.

Ich hab jetzt mal nicht abgestimmt. Weil Ja/Nein mir etwas zu wenig Auswahl war. Ich denke, so wie wir uns Gott vorstellen, wird es ihn wohl nicht geben. Aber dennoch denke ich, dass es etwas gibt, was man Gott nennen könnten. Ich hoffe, ihr habt das jetzt verstanden. 

MfG
Kermit


----------



## Tiggerin (11 Apr. 2006)

Ja also,ich glaube an Gott,weil viele meiner Gebete an Gott in Erfüllung gegangen sind.
Gott ist keine Persöhnlichkeit sondern ein gutes Wesen was da ist.
Genau wie Schutzengel,würden keine da sein,wäre ich schon 3x im Himmel.
Mfg Dany


----------



## wolf (15 Apr. 2006)

Ich denke es muss etwas geben der die komplizierten Körper
von Mensch und Tier erschaffen hat.
Ich glaube nicht im geringsten daran daß das unsere Mutter Natur
so einfach aus dem Ärmel geschüttet hat.
Dafür sind diese biologischen Bauteile in uns viel zu komplex.
Ich persönlich glaube an einen Schöpfer.

gruß Wolf


----------



## Oblivionsüchter (17 Apr. 2006)

Gott......ich weiß nicht von meiner Freundin die Mutter ist Glaübig aber ich????Ich weiß es nicht heißt Gläubig sein nur in die Kirche gehen keine Schüttelwestern anguckenund so ich meine Vollkommen anständig leben?????Hhmm ich sage euch was ich davopn halte.Wir stammen von den Affen ab und das weiß jeder und der Mensch wollte sich nie damit abfinden das nach dem Leben nichts mehr ist.Überlegt doch mal gibt es den für Tiere ein Gott???Nein wohl nicht wo soll er sein dieser Gott???Jeder hat damals von dem Gott provetiert,Gott und frieden......und was war mit den Glaubenkrigen???Jeder sagt das es nur SEIN Gott gibt aber jeder hat ein anderen kann das den richtig sein????


----------



## chitala (18 Apr. 2006)

Ich glaube an Gott,
wobei ich für mich Kirche und Gott unterscheide.
Sämtliche Kirchen haben menschliche Oberhäupter, und Menschen wollen wenn sie Macht haben leider nur eins.... NOCH MEHR MACHT und somit auch mehr Geld.
Ich denke jeder Mensch kann an Gott oder ein höheres Wesen glauben ohne an einer Kirche( egal aus welcher Religion) anzugehören.
Darum ist mein Grundsatz, Ich mache was ich will, und wozu ich Lust habe, aber werde weder einem Menschen noch einem anderen Lebewesen wissentlich irgendwelchen Schaden zufügen.

Gruss Chitala


----------



## presi (18 Mai 2006)

ich glaube sehr an gott bin syrisch-orthodox.


----------



## Scwie (18 Mai 2006)

Ich glaube nicht an "den Gott" und vorallem nicht an die Kirche.

Aber meiner Meinung nach gibt es irgendeine Macht oder Kraft (ich weiß nicht wirklich wie ich das nennen soll), die über uns "wacht".

Ich weiß nicht, ob man das als ja oder nein werten kann, drum hab ich nicht abgestimmt.


----------



## Lightburg (29 Juni 2006)

Ich als pantheistischer Agnostiker, glaube nicht an eine höhere Macht oder ein Wesen. Gott so wie die meisten sich ihn vorstellen ist nur eine Erfindung der Menschheit. Wenn man etwas als Gott bezeichnen kann, dann ist es das Universum selbst. Es erschafft Leben und vernichtet es, das ist Gottgleich.


----------



## icks-Tina (30 Juni 2006)

ich habe für ja gestimmt...kann nicht behaupten das ich an "den Gott" glaube der hier gemeint ist , ich habe meine eigene positive "Kraft" an die ich glaube .....vielleicht ist DAS Gott ..keine Ahnung....darum..im Zweifelsfall für den "Angeklagten"....


----------



## Rudi (2 Juli 2006)

Ich glaube an keinen Gott wen überhaupt nur an Götter.


----------



## esturm1900 (2 Aug. 2006)

*Das ist schwer zu beantworten...*

ich glaube das es da irgendetwas gibt..... was gott genant wird.....aber ich denke es zu früh um darauf zu antworten.... wenn ich vor ihm stehe.... werde ich mich noch mal dazu äussern....


----------



## mazl (2 Aug. 2006)

ich glaube an gott, geh aber nicht ständig in die kirche (bzw. gar nicht mehr). jeder geht mit seinem glauben auf seine eigene art um. ich kann meine nicht erklären  aber das war ja auch nicht wirklich die frage


----------



## Messias (2 Aug. 2006)

Habe aus Überzeugung für nein gestimmt.

Ich glaube weder genereall an einen Gott, noch speziell an den, den uns das Christentum "glauben machen" will.

Allein die überhebliche Einstellung das der mensch die Krone der Scxhöpfung ist und uns dieser Gott als sein Ebenbild erschaffen haben soll ist für mich Blasphemy in sich.

Meiner Meinung nach entsteht Glaube aus dem Bedürfnis nach einem psychischen Halt in einer Realität, die für die meisten Kreaturen zuviele, für sie nicht nachvollziehbare Abläufe und Phänomene enthält.


----------



## Spiederman83 (2 Aug. 2006)

was versteht ihr unter gott wenn darum geht das es da mal einen gegeben hat der die welt erschaffen hat und das ganze jesus gelaber dann sag ich mal nein nie im leben
wenn ihr das so versteht das es ein leben nach dem tod gibt da sag ich mal auch schwer vorstellbar


----------



## chriku1 (2 Aug. 2006)

Ja, ich glaube an Gott, viele dinge auf der Welt sind so unfassbar das es daoben nur jemanden geben muss der und beobachtet, hört sich vielleicht bisschen blöd an, aber nach dem Tot muss doch auch noch was kommen, und ich denke das hier ist nur eine vorbereitung für das ewige leben ! Ich denke ich stehe mit der Meinung net alleine da, wenn man sieht wieviele Leute auch Kirchengänger sind, vorallem an Weihnachten, und jeder der für mich weihnachten feiert glaubt an Gott und an Jesus !


----------



## AMUN (3 Aug. 2006)

Direkt an Gott… nicht wirklich, 
ich meine jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied… und wer glaubt hat einen wesentlichen Vorteil… die Hoffnung 

In diesem sinne

Meister


----------



## kalitos (3 Aug. 2006)

*sehr gut durchdacht*



wolf schrieb:


> Ich denke es muss etwas geben der die komplizierten Körper
> von Mensch und Tier erschaffen hat.
> Ich glaube nicht im geringsten daran daß das unsere Mutter Natur
> so einfach aus dem Ärmel geschüttet hat.
> ...




kleine gedankenhilfe: EVOLUTION!!!!!!


----------



## kalitos (3 Aug. 2006)

heut abend mal nachrichten schauen und dann drüber nachdenken, gott (falls es ihn gibt) ist ein perverses kind mit einen ameisenhaufen!!


----------



## tailspin (3 Aug. 2006)

Ich könnte nicht sagen, dass ich nicht an ihn glaube. Ich glaube zumindest, dass da oben eine gewisse Macht ist, die auf uns herabschaut.


----------



## Loganx1113 (3 Aug. 2006)

Ja.
Mag hier nicht mehr hinzufügen, da mich die Einfachheit und Grundlosigkeit der Gottesablehnung unserer Zeit mittlerweile fast zu deprimieren vermag...


----------



## cemp (5 Aug. 2006)

Ich denke vielleicht nicht an den Gott, aber vielleicht an irgend etwas!


----------



## formarco (5 Aug. 2006)

ich glaube nich gern an etwas, was ich nur vom hörensagen kenne


----------



## anmalu (6 Aug. 2006)

Das soll hier nicht so hart klingen, aber ich glaube, dass es die menschen früher nicht ertragen konnten, dass sie selber die verantwortung über ihr eigenes Handeln übernehmen müssen. und, dass sie selber auf sich aufpassen müssen. Sie wollten sich nicht vorstellen müssen, dass nichts ausser vielleicht glück sie vor einer Naturkatastrophe beschützen würde, und dass sie in wirklichkeit alleine wahren.
Desbalb haben sie sich sowas wie eine "göttliche Hand" oder sowas ausgedacht, die über sie wacht und auf sie aufpasst.


----------



## biancamueller83 (8 Aug. 2006)

ich glaube das es da was gibt das außerhalb unserer vorstellungskraft ist, aber ob dies jetzt jener gott ist der in der bibel steht das bezweifle ich


----------



## gpo (9 Aug. 2006)

Jeder hat einen anderen Gott an den er glaubt.


----------



## Mortuis (13 Aug. 2006)

Nicht Gott erschuf die Menschen , sondern die Menschen erschufen Gott! 

Gott ist ein unverursachtes, völlig unbewegtes, raum,- zeit- und eigenschaftsloses, von Motiven absolut freies sein,
dass den Zustand seiner nicht bewußten Existenz,
durch die ihm einzig mögliche Tat beendete: 
die Negation seiner selbst!


----------



## mark lutz (13 Juni 2007)

ich glaube auch nicht an gott allerdings denke ich das es nach dem tod irgendwie weitergeht und wenn es einen gott giebt dann erklärt mir doch mal einer warum er so viel elend und mord und totschlag in unserer bekloppten welt zulässt. nichts für ungut


----------



## Fr33chen (13 Juni 2007)

teils teils würde ich sagen.
Einerseits nein, einen Gott, wie ihn die meisten sich vorstellen gibt es nicht.

Aber wenn man sich fragt... was ist am "Ende" des Universums??? Und wie ist dieses entstanden???


----------



## DJ_dorffame (18 Juni 2007)

Ich bin zwar tolerant der ganzen Religionsanhänger gegenüber, aber ich muss mir diesen Humbug nicht auftischen. Ich bin überzeugte Agnostikerin: Ich glaube nichts, bevor ich es nicht selbst gesehen habe. Und ich bin mit meinem Leben auch genug beschäftigt, um mich auch noch auf die Suche nach diesem "Etwas" zu begeben... da trage ich gerne modernes Gedankengut in mir. 

Religion ist Opium für's Volk und hat in der Historie nur Probleme gemacht.


----------



## hoanzl (6 Okt. 2007)

Wenn es Gott gibt, dann gibt es vielleicht auch den Teufel. Ach nee, den hat Arnie ja in End of Days gekillt.


----------



## linkinparc (16 Nov. 2007)

also ich glaube nicht an ihm, aber ich respektiere andere die es tun...sind zwar für mich dumm, aber der Glaube ist für einen Menschen wichtig und hilft ihm situation zu überstehen..

- a


----------



## presi (27 März 2008)

Loganx1113 schrieb:


> Ja.
> Mag hier nicht mehr hinzufügen, da mich die Einfachheit und Grundlosigkeit der Gottesablehnung unserer Zeit mittlerweile fast zu deprimieren vermag...



ja,das finde ich auch,voll schade,ich weiß das es ein gott gibt,ich glaube sehr fest an ihn


----------



## Barzius (27 März 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach existiert ein sog. Gott nicht. Zumindest hat sich diese Erfindung der Menschheit noch nie bei mir vorgestellt. Dort draußen gibt es aber etwas, dass das ganze bekannte und unbekannte Universum im Gleichgewicht hält. Einen Namen dafür kann ich euch nicht nennen, es existiert einfach! Und daran glaube ich!!!!


----------



## maierchen (29 März 2008)

Ich würde es nicht Personiefizieren,ich glaube eher an das gute in allem weil das es doch
meiner meinung nach ist was hoffnung gibt und den Menschen über sich hinaus wachsen 
lässt(im Positiven Sinne)



Schönen Gruß,maierchen


----------



## Barzius (30 März 2008)

maierchen schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht Personiefizieren,ich glaube eher an das gute in allem weil das es doch
> meiner meinung nach ist was hoffnung gibt und den Menschen über sich hinaus wachsen
> lässt(im Positiven Sinne)
> 
> ...




Hallo maierchen!
Da würde ich Dir gerne Recht geben. Doch leider bin ich schon zu oft vom gegenteil unfreiwillich überzeugt worden. :jumping:



Unterschied zwischen Pessimist und Optimist?

Der Optimist sieht alles oder fast alles positiv.
Der Pessimist ist nichts anderes als ein Optimist mit Erfahrung.


----------



## maierchen (30 März 2008)

Barzius schrieb:


> Hallo maierchen!
> Da würde ich Dir gerne Recht geben. Doch leider bin ich schon zu oft vom gegenteil unfreiwillich überzeugt worden. :jumping:
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist ja auch mehr auf den Personiziefierten Gottglaube gerichtet ,wo ich einfach meine man sollte den glauben nicht an eine person festmachen
sondern eher an das was einem selber zB in einer scheiß lage kraft
gibt das ist für jeden anders ,für den einen das gute im Menschen,
und für den andern vielleicht ein stück Käse!:thumbup:

mfg maierchen


----------



## dieter567 (31 März 2008)

Ich glaube nicht an Gott. Ich BIN Gott.


----------



## Messias (31 März 2008)

dieter567 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an Gott. Ich BIN Gott.



Klar doch, Papa


----------



## strike300 (10 Apr. 2008)

also meine meinung ist : zeig ihn mir und dann können wir weiter reden. ich glaube nur an das was ich sehe und anfassen kann.


----------



## benii (15 Nov. 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es eine Art Gott gibt. Wie sollte das Universum sonst entstanden sein ? Wir wissen ja, dass alle Abläufe in der Natur und generell in der Physik kausal sind. D.h. auch der Anbeginn der Zeit und die Geburt des Universums muss eine Ursache oder einen "Verursacher" gehabt haben. Es ist unvorstellbar, dass Universum sei aus dem Nichts entstanden. Irgendwer muss doch das wann und wie festgelegt haben. Die frage ist nur, ob dieser Verursacher in der weiteren Entwicklung des Universums noch interveniert oder ob er seiner Schöpfung freien lauf lässt. Ich vermute ja eher letzteres.

Ich bin auf keinen Fall ein Freund der Religionen. Ich halte den religiösen Glauben für eine Angstverdrängungstherapie, um den Blick auf das Unausweichliche vermeiden zu können.


----------



## tobacco (16 Nov. 2008)

Ich glaube nicht an gott und diesen ganzen kram . Denn wenn es einen gott geben würde warum gibt es dann kriege und elend auf dieser welt? In seinem namen verbrannte man menschen ( hexenjagt)!


----------



## FesselndEr (16 Nov. 2008)

Ich glaube an Gott. 

Und ich gehe auch regelmäßig zur Kirche. Nicht, weil ich die Institution als solche gut finde. Da gibt es viel zu viele Dinge, die mich stören. Aber ich mag die Gemeinschaft, das gemeinsame Gott feiern. Und die Predigten unseres Pastors mag ich ebenfalls. Sie sind so leicht verständlich, dass sogar ich den Sinn verstehe und oft schon ein Gefühl von "Aaaah!" in mir aufkam. ;-)

Aber ich kann die Leute verstehen, die sich fragen, wie es einen Gott geben kann bei so viel Elend auf der Welt. Diese Frage habe ich mir auch schon einige Male gestellt. Wie kann Gott so etwas zulassen? Aber dann überlege ich und mir kommt folgender Satz vor das geistige Auge: Die Wege des Herrn sind unantastbar. Nichts auf dieser Welt passiert ohne Grund, Gott weiß, warum er es zulässt. Er wusste, wofür die Sintflut gut war. Die Vertreibung aus Ägypthen. Babel. Sodom und Gomorra. Für alles hatte Gott seinen Grund. Nur dass wir in der heutigen Welt verlernt zu haben scheinen, seine Stimme zu hören...


----------



## Buterfly (16 Nov. 2008)

strike300 schrieb:


> also meine meinung ist : zeig ihn mir und dann können wir weiter reden. ich glaube nur an das was ich sehe und anfassen kann.



Das was du sehen und anfassen kannst, brauchst du nicht zu *glauben*. Darum heißt es ja auch "Glaube". Wenn Gott sich "zeigen" würde, hätte es nichts mehr mit Glaube zu tun. Dann würde jeder "glauben".
Ich fände das einschütternd, wenn ich mit Sicherheit wüsste, dass es einen Gott gibt, der "alles" sieht. Was könnte man dann noch ungehindert tun?


----------



## Buterfly (16 Nov. 2008)

Für alle die das Elend der Welt mit Gott nicht vereinbaren könne, sollten mal das hier lesen. Die Theodizee-Frage .

Ich stelle mir diese Frage auch, und sehe da auch ein Problem darin. Aber wie sollte es anders laufen als jetzt? Ein Gott der "eingreift"? Außerdem sollte man sich auch die Frage stellen, wieso man überhaupt lebt? Wieso es das Universum und uns gibt?
Hab da auch tausende Fragen, die ich Gott mal stellen werde bei nem kühlen Bier, wenn er sich Zeit für mich nimmt


----------



## Karrel (10 Nov. 2009)

nee, also ich glaube nich an den!
wüsste a nich warum, ich meine wenn ich mir nich selbst helfe tut es auch kein anderer! also hole ich mir meine kraft lieber wo anders her, als an einen "Gott" zu glauben!


----------



## Lars913 (11 Nov. 2009)

*AW: RE: Glaubt Ihr an Gott?*



wolf schrieb:


> Ich denke es muss etwas geben der die komplizierten Körper
> von Mensch und Tier erschaffen hat.
> Ich glaube nicht im geringsten daran daß das unsere Mutter Natur
> so einfach aus dem Ärmel geschüttet hat.
> ...



das würde ich so unterschreiben xD


----------



## Rainer (20 Dez. 2009)

Das ist keine Frage - ich hab's... hm... gesehen/erlebt?
Schwer zu beschreiben.

Natürlich denke ich nicht, das da ein alter Mann auf einem goldenen 
Stuhl sitzt, oder ein brennender Dornenbusch zu mir spricht...


----------



## xxsurfer (21 Dez. 2009)

Ich denke Gott lebt nur in den Menschen die an ihn glauben...ich 
gehöre aber nicht dazu.
Ich glaube an die Evolution.


----------



## luschi 2000 (24 Jan. 2010)

In der unendlichkeit geht es eigentlich nur um energieumwandlung. Glaube ist eine erlernte eigenschaft und hat nur einen psychologischen effekt.gott giebt es nur im kopf derjenigen die das wollen.


----------



## te-clown (10 Nov. 2010)

Man oder Frau sollte sich intensiv mit dem Thema befassen bevor jemand eine absolute Entscheidung trifft. Ich befasse mich seit ca. 8 Jahren damit und trotzdem bin ich nicht auf dem Level das ich sage, ich kenn die Wahrheit. Doch leider gibt es immer wieder "intelligente" die noch nie Bibel,Tora oder Koran gelesen haben oder noch nie gefastet haben um zu sehen was das überhaupt auslösen kann. Um kurz ein paar Sachen zu nennen.
Sogar die Wissenschaft sagt heute das man mit dem Fasten oder "Heilfasten" (unterschiedliche Sachen) den Körper reinigt und das es sogar dazu kommen kann das man Emotionen freilässt die man Jahre lang unterdrückt hat. Ich habe diese Erfahrung auch selbst gemacht bevor ich wusste das dass Fasten dies auslösen kann - die Dosis ist jedoch bei jedem natürlich anders. Abgesehen von nichts ensteht auch nichts - das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, wie enstand das Universum (Urknall,Schwarze Materie) wie oder durch was wurden diese Kräfte freigesetzt. Die Frage des glaubens an Gott hat auch mit Moral und Ethik zu tun. Jemand der nur für den Materialismus lebt, jemand der nur für sich lebt und keinem anderen Menschen außer Freunden oder Familienmitgliedern etwas gutes tut, ist ein kleiner oder großer Egoist und kann mir nicht Behaupten das Er oder Sie an Gott glaubt. Ein Mann der Fremdgeht oder an Sex mit Minderjährigen denkt braucht nicht über Moral quatschen, genau wie eine Frau die mit Hot-pans oder Mini herum läuft und sich wie ein billiges Stück Fleisch präsentiert und diese Perversion auch noch anstachelt.
Es gibt Dogmen in der Religion wie z.B. nicht Fremdgehen,
seines Nachbarn Weib nicht begehren, nicht Lügen - das sind alles positive Sachen an die man sich halten sollte dann klärt sich die Frage, gibt es einen Gott, denk ich von alleine. Und außerdem Moral ist auch keine Sache der Ausrichtung oder interpretation - nur ein Beispiel - vor einigen Tagen sah ich einen Beitrag über Kinderschändler die übers Internet (Chat) Kinder kontaktieren, zu ihnen fahren und sie dann vergewaltigen. Einer von diesen Komikern hat wirklich die These verteidigt "solange es auf beidseitigem einverständniss beruht ist nichts unmoralisch daran". ich denke jeder kann sich seine Meinung darauf machen. Der weg zu Moral führt meiner Meinung zu Gott, doch dieser ist nicht einfach. Ich bin für die meisten wahrscheinlich ein extremes Beispiel aber, ich bin jemand der nicht am Wochenende in Clubs oder Discos geht und dabei trinkt und jeder 17. Jährigen auf den Hintern schaut
(ca. 90% von den Männern die kenne von 15-45 machen das) und ich bin jemand der seit 8 Jahren in Abstinenz lebt. Wie gesagt für euch sicher ein extrem, doch diese erwähnten 90% haben für meinen Geschmack den extremen Weg gewählt. Und ich bin auch kein streng gläubiger Mensch. Es tut mir nur Leid das es viele Menschen gibt die sich im Web irgendwelche Begriffe, worte, Namen "googeln", und nicht intensiv darüber nachdenken um vielleicht das gesamtbild zu erkennen und nicht nur ein Stück vom Puzzle.
Es gibt viele Themen in der Religion die man vielleicht auch etwas anders ansehen könnte, Besipiel

Das Thema Adam und Eva zum Beispiel, vielleicht ist das nur eine Beschriebung für Mann und Frau- genau wie die "großen Plagen" nicht unbedingt Heuschrecken sein müssen.

Ich könnte noch viel länger schreiben doch ich will euch nicht langweilen.


----------



## Rumpelmucke (10 Nov. 2010)

*Nee, an die deutsche Bank, denn die zahlt aus in bar.*

Nicht Gott hat den Menschen erschaffen. Der Mensch hat sich Gott erschaffen...

(1) ...weil er eine einfache Erklärung für all das haben will, was er sich (noch) nicht erklären kann.

(2) ...weil er sich nicht damit abfinden kann, dass er sterblich ist und damit alles, was er tut, unter dem Strich sinnlos ist. Hilfsweise hat er sich Religionen ausgedacht, die alle ewiges Leben in der einen oder anderen Form versprechen.

(3) ...weil er bei dieser beliebig ausformbaren Kunstfigur sein schlechtes Gewissen erleichtern kann.

Wer an Gott glaubt, kann auch an Trolle und die Ghostbusters glauben. Oder wahlweise an Leute, die über Wasser laufen oder aus Stroh Gold spinnen können. :devil:


----------



## Stefan102 (10 Nov. 2010)

Ich könnte zu diesem Thema jetzt bestimmt eine 1000 seitige Abhandlung schreiben ...
Aber ich gebe einfach eine kurze Antwort auf die Frage des Themas:

Nein!


----------



## Punisher (10 Nov. 2010)

Stefan102 schrieb:


> Ich könnte zu diesem Thema jetzt bestimmt eine 1000 seitige Abhandlung schreiben ...
> Aber ich gebe einfach eine kurze Antwort auf die Frage des Themas:
> 
> Nein!



Dann sag ich einfach mal ganz kurz und knapp: JA


----------



## Kimyong (29 Nov. 2010)

Nein,Gott,Kirche und alles was mit übersinnlichen zu tun hat ist Aberglaube und gibt und gab es nie!
Alls Juri Gagarin als erster Mensch im Weltraum war funkte er zu Erde"Genosse Chruschtschow,hier oben ist kein Gott"
Und das ist wahr!


----------

